# First Photos



## ribanett (Mar 21, 2008)

I have uploaded my first photos to my gallery. They are my first shot at pen photos[8D] Any help?  I want to get the photos right before I start building my website. My camera is a Canon Digital SLR. All photos were shot at f= 8.0 1/6 sec.


Thanks Larry


----------



## rherrell (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not a photographer but I do think you need to lose that background. Pick a neutral color that shows off all your hard work.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 21, 2008)

[:0]OMG.  I have to say that is possibly the worst background I've seen.  You definitely don't want to use that if you're going to have a website where you're trying to sell pens.  That may seem abrupt, but believe it will drive people away.  Do a search on the internet and look at the websites for some of the big pen manufacturers and see what they use for backgrounds.

Try another shot with a neutral background and post it here.  You'll get lots of comments.


----------



## gketell (Mar 21, 2008)

Your lighting looks spot on.  And your cropping in tight to show just the pens is awesome.

But Rick is right, that background is arguing for attention and winning over the pens.

And in this one the colors are close enough to the pen's colors that they start to "blend" together losing the pen even more.






Whatever you are using to resize them down is doing a "rough" job of it.  It is creating grain across the whole photo which causes all items in it to look "similar", the pen, the stand, and the background all have equal grain so the pen is, yet again, not allowed to stand out as you want it to.

Your depth of field is perfect so the whole pen is in focus. 

So the two main things: change the background and change your picture resizer tools/methods to give better pictures after they are resized down.

You are REALLY close!
GK


----------

